# Problème WIFI



## cybermac (6 Novembre 2010)

bonjour,

Je viens d acheter un Ipad. J'en suis ravis et je regrette uniquement de ne pas l'avoir acheté avant. 

Ceci étant dit, je rencontre un problème assez embêtant, et je ne sais pas si je suis le seul dans ce cas. 

En effet, mon Ipad a du mal à accrocher mon réseau wifi. Même mon Iphone capte mieux, je ne parle même pas de mon MacBook... 

Est ce que les iPad ne captent pas très bien en WIFI, ou c'est le mien qui a un problème?

Merci beaucoup de votre retour!


----------



## cillab (6 Novembre 2010)

bonjour
j'ai le mien depuis 15jours il capte nikel regarde dans réglages si tout et ok


----------



## cybermac (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse!

Je ne sais pas ce que, au niveau des réglages, pourrait améliorer la réception wifi...

Je ne rien trouvé, si tu as des idées je suis preneur. Dans le cas contraire il faudra que je fasse un tour de cote de SAV


----------



## cillab (6 Novembre 2010)

oui si cela persiste c'est la bonne solution ils vont te le tester


----------



## clochelune (6 Novembre 2010)

cybermac a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse!
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que, au niveau des réglages, pourrait améliorer la réception wifi...
> 
> Je ne rien trouvé, si tu as des idées je suis preneur. Dans le cas contraire il faudra que je fasse un tour de cote de SAV



le mien est nickel en wifi et capte très bien le modem netgear (je ne suis pas liée à un opérateur, ni à une box)...
les réglages wifi pourtant se font hyper simplement (même moi qui suis nulle j'y arrive avec Mac!) donc ton iPad a sans doute un soucis!!

courage


----------



## cybermac (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci à tous les 2 c'est bien ce que je pensais. 

Le semaine prochaine je passerai au Apple store de Nice pour qu'ils regardent cela. 

Ceci dit, j'espère qu'ils ne voudrons pas le garder quelques jour, je ne peux plus m'en passer!  et cela même avec le problème du wifi. Du coup, je suis obligé de rester collé à ma freebox 

Merci encore!


----------



## cybermac (16 Novembre 2010)

Voilà la suites des événements. 

Mon Ipad a été remplacé sans problème par le SAV d'Apple. ils sont très pro, quand même... 

Je constate que le nouveau "accroche" mieux le WIFI. Ceci dit, il capte moins bien que mon Iphone 

Du coup, je vais être obligé d acheter un routeur wifi digne de ce nom, car ma freebox n'est pas captée dans toute la maison. Bon il est vrai que les murs sont épais, mais l'Ipad capte beaucoup moins bien que mon MacBook pro et que mon Iphone. Ça, on ne me l'avais pas dit!
 mais je l'adore quand même :love:


----------

